# „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015“ – Abstimmunsgruppe 2



## Walt (30 Dez. 2014)

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015“ – Abstimmunsgruppe 2 

Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Die Gruppe 1 besteht aus 19 Darstellerinnen, die Gruppe 2 aus 20 Darstellerinnen. 
Aus jeder Gruppe kommen mindestens 9 Darstellerinnen ins ab Mitte Juli 2015 beginnende Finale, danach noch 2 Darstellerinnen mit den danach am meisten Punkten, egal welcher Vorentscheidungsgruppe sie angehören, also insgesamt 20 Darstellerinnen.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!


In der Gruppe 1 starten 6 Darstellerin aus „Unter uns“ 4 Darstellerinnen aus der „Verbotene Liebe“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Lindenstraße“ und 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ 
In der Gruppe 2 starten eine Darstellerin aus „Rote Rosen“, 9 Darstellerinnen aus "GZSZ", 2 Darstellerinnen aus "In aller Freundschaft" und 8 Darstellerinnen aus "Alles was zählt (AWZ)". 

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1983 und jünger.

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt



Abstimmungsgruppe 2

Lara-Maria Wichels (Nathalie Greve), Rote Rosen

Naima Fehrenbacher (Larissa Schuhmann), AWZ

Michèle Fichtner (Toni Fuchs), AWZ

Jennifer Dessin-Brasching (Letizia von Altenburg), AWZ

Anna-Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), AWZ

Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), AWZ

Jenny Bach (Julia Meyer), AWZ

Caroline Frier (Bea Steinkamp), AWZ

Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Steinkamp), AWZ

Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ

Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ

Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ

Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ

Franziska van der Heide) (Mieke Lutzs); GZSZ

Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ

Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Castillo); GZSZ

Ramona Dempsey (Nele Lehmann), GZSZ

Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ

Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft

Henriette Zimmeck (Marie Stein), In aller Freundschaft).


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2014)

Demnächst werden hier auch wieder Pics von den Mädels gepostet... ist alles in Arbeit. 
Wer will, kann natürlich schon abstimmen, Kommentare abgeben und Bilder posten. Dank an Gollum fürs Anpinnen.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2014)

Hier sind die ersten Bilder. Ihr dürft selbstverständlich auch welche posten:

Lara-Maria Wichels (Nathalie Greve), Rote Rosen






Naima Fehrenbacher (Larissa Schuhmann), AWZ





Michèle Fichtner (Toni Fuchs), AWZ





Jennifer Dessin-Brasching (Letizia von Altenburg), AWZ





Anna-Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), AWZ





Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), AWZ





Jenny Bach (Julia Meyer), AWZ





Caroline Frier (Bea Steinkamp), AWZ





Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Steinkamp), AWZ





Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ





Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ





Franziska van der Heide (Mieke Lutzs), GZSZ





Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ





Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Castillo); GZSZ





Ramona Dempsey (Nele Lehmann), GZSZ





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft





Henriette Zimmeck (Marie Stein), In aller Freundschaft)





Gruß
Walt


----------



## Don Sven (31 Dez. 2014)

Ganz klar:

Iris Mareike Steen


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

auch hier gevotet


----------



## StefanKa (4 Jan. 2015)

*Sarah Tkotsch!*


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

Linda. Marlen. Runge.



​


----------



## Walt (26 Mai 2015)

Bitte mitmachen! 

Nur noch bis zum 18.07. läuft die Vorentscheidung! Vieles ist offen! Zahlreiche punktgleiche Kandidatinnen! 

Die besten 9 kommen ins Finale, dann noch die beiden nächsten punktgleichen aus beiden Gruppen!

Jetzt abstimmen! 

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (3 Juni 2015)

Stichtag 3.6.2015 sind in der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 sechs Soap-Girls auf dem 8. Platz. Sollte sich das bis zum Ende der Abstimmung so bleiben, werden nur die Plätze 1- 7 aus dieser Gruppe ins Finale einziehen, da das Finale sonst zu sehr aufgebläht würde.

Aus dieser Abstimmungsgruppe 2 würden dann auch nur die Plätze 1 - 7 ins Finale einziehen, es sei denn, hier hätten die nächstplatzierten eine höhere Punktzahl als als die Plätze 8 - 13 der Abstimmungsgruppe 1.

Hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht.

Die Zahl der Finalteilnehmer sollte 20 Soap-Girls möglich nicht oder nur geringfügig überschreiten.

Ich bin gespannt wie es sich noch entwickelt, vom 12.06. bis 05.07. bin ich im internetlosen Urlaub.

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und vielleicht kristallisieren sich in beiden Gruppen ja jeweils deutlich die 9 bestplatzierten heraus. Ich bin gespannt.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (11 Juni 2015)

So Freunde, ich verabschiede mich mal für drei Wochen ins schöne Schweden. Ich hoffe, ihr stimmt hier weiter fleißig ab. Bin gespannt wie bis dahin das Ergebnis aussieht. Lange läuft die Vorentscheidung ja nicht mehr.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (14 Juli 2015)

*Nur noch 4 Tage läuft hier die Vorentscheidung der Abstimmung zu

"DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2015"

Dann stehen die (voraussichtlich) 20 Finalteilnehmerinnen fest!

Also höchste Zeit, abzustimmen und Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, welche Frauen ins Finale kommen!

Macht mit!

Gruß
Walt*


----------

